# maybe .. maybe not?



## kgregory1011 (Dec 2, 2010)

I told my husband last night, if we split up I'm going to get a hot porn star girlfriend .. I am so sick of all the crap. 

Sex is a necessity isn't it? For me it is... 

My husband is amazing but right now he's emotionally disconnected and driving me nuts.. 

If your going to be a douche can you at least take care of me?? 

Is this bad?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, perhaps better words choices, but the sentiment itself is completely understandable...


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I get home earlier from work than my wife does and to help her out, I get the newspaper, mail, food and water for the cat, garbage taken out, A/C turned on and minor watering and cleanup outside. Then when she gets home, she can relax, talk on the phone and cuddle with me on the couch, tell me about her day and watch some tv together. Sometimes I just listen to her day and sometimes I try and help her.

Since I have a high sex drive, I have to unfortunately relieve myself because my wife is LD (low sex drive). At least after that, I no longer am thinking about sex, nor am I moody.

You have to have a talk with him. To get his attention, perhaps bring him his fav drink after he gets home from work? Surprise dinner? Tell him you need some time to talk with him. Tell him what's on your mind but don't go on and on and drag it out for hours. I know this drives me nuts and my wife knows to get to the point and the meat of the matter and not super late at night, when I'm trying to sleep either, getting me all worked up.

You must communicate with him, the way guys communicate though. We like to solve things and can't just listen, talk and solve nothing in the end. We like to get to the point and not talk around the issue.

I used to be emotionally not there for my wifee after a hard days work and she is never in the mood. But after we've had our talks and learned how each of us deals with stress and work and what our emotional needs are, we've worked it out.

Myself, I have a nap after doing all my little things before she gets home from work. I don't want a chatting session, just holding her and cuddling on the couch and nap. She does this, then we chat afterwards and she goes on the phone to talk with her parents and sister as well. She likes to use her laptop and read to relax, so I give her space as well. It works.


If you really wanted to be with a woman, why did you marry him and then say that?

Porn stars have very high sex drives, almost sex addicts. They are very well paid and are the center of attention. But that only works when they're in their prime, late teens, 20's and 30's. After that, not so much. Would you seriously want to be with a female porn star who's slept with hundreds or even thousands of men and women? Sex to her would be just a physical action, empty, nothing close and special anymore and you couldn't trust her in a million years.


Marriage is 50 / 50 and not one sided. You can't say its all your hubbies issue and not yours. It takes two to tangle. Was he already emotionally like this from the beginning of your marriage? Since you are high sex drive, was he low sex drive from the beginning as well?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

kgregory1011 said:


> I told my husband last night, if we split up I'm going to get a hot porn star girlfriend .. I am so sick of all the crap.
> 
> Sex is a necessity isn't it? For me it is...
> 
> ...


Are you bisexual?

why not a porn star boyfriend? 


just wondering. what dose he say about it when you ask in a civil mannor about not meeting your needs sexualy


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

There are plenty of men in the same position. I have found that communicating helps, our big problem is that she prefers to just blame herself and sulk rather than talk about it.


----------

